# (Neo) Baroque Suite



## Xinver (Aug 26, 2016)

Hi, these days I've been listening to some suites and I wrote my own one.


----------



## sjwright (Jun 9, 2017)

It's interesting pseudo baroque work. If I were you, I'd remove the chord symbols from the score, it's tacky.


----------

